# Any way to make Win 8 show pointer when mouse not connected



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

I got my car pc started. I initially wanted to do a touch screen with it, but now I just want to run headless, by using Google remote app over wireless from my andriod phone to the PC

The problem I am having is navigating the Windows 8. I have a shell that makes the Win 8 appear more like win 7, which helps greatly. It's a bit slow and clunking at any rate, but I can get enough utility to adjust settings and connect to my mini dsp 2x8, ect. However, without a mouse attached, I loose the pointer. That makes everything 10x more difficult to navigate with my phone.

Is there an app that emulates a mouse? Or is there another app that makes the pointer appear?


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Hope this helps, or gets you in the right direction?

How To Keep Windows 8 Mouse Cursor From Disappearing - Cursor - Windows 8

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/use-mouse-keys-to-move-the-mouse-pointer


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

crackinhedz said:


> Hope this helps, or gets you in the right direction?
> 
> How To Keep Windows 8 Mouse Cursor From Disappearing - Cursor - Windows 8
> 
> Use Mouse Keys to move the mouse pointer


Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately, neither of those work. There is track pad emulator, which will show a pointer, but since I am using the tiny screen of my phone, it makes things tedious at other levels.

Apparently this is a coding thing in Win 8, to prevent two pointers from showing up. Which I can understand if using a Windows 8 tablet. But since I am accessing through a remote desktop, Windows 8 behaves as it was designed; as a touch interface (no mouse pointer). I guess Microsoft never envisioned a remote desktop access from another device? 

These easiest solution is to just plug in a mouse. It might be what I do to save myself the frustration. But it stinks to have to resort to that.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Orion525iT said:


> Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately, neither of those work. There is track pad emulator, which will show a pointer, but since I am using the tiny screen of my phone, it makes things tedious at other levels.
> 
> Apparently this is a coding thing in Win 8, to prevent two pointers from showing up. Which I can understand if using a Windows 8 tablet. But since I am accessing through a remote desktop, Windows 8 behaves as it was designed; as a touch interface (no mouse pointer). I guess Microsoft never envisioned a remote desktop access from another device?
> 
> These easiest solution is to just plug in a mouse. It might be what I do to save myself the frustration. But it stinks to have to resort to that.


Hit Ctrl + Alt + Del and then hit escape button.


----------



## Sir gill bates (May 23, 2015)

Ultimateherts said:


> Hit Ctrl + Alt + Del and then hit escape button.



Pretty much this


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

Ultimateherts said:


> Hit Ctrl + Alt + Del and then hit escape button.


Thanks, but it doesn't seem to do anything. ctrl/alt/del takes me to a gray screen with options like sign out, task manager, ect. From there, Esc does nothing but take me back to the desktop.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Have you tried plugging a USB mouse then unplugging it after the drivers are installed?


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

^yeah, mouse pointer disappears on next boot.

Right now I have a mouse connect to a four port usb hub which also has push button switches to turn off each individual port. I got this in part so I could disconnect the mini dsp 2x8 usb plug with the push of a botton. This is because the VOL-FP is disabled whenever the 2x8 is plugged into usb regardless of whether it is sync'ed at the time or not.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Can you just leave a wifi/bluetooth mouse connected to the usb...dont need the actual mouse. Just to make it think ones there?


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

crackinhedz said:


> Can you just leave a wifi/bluetooth mouse connected to the usb...dont need the actual mouse. Just to make it think ones there?


Haven't tried. I just plugged in an old mouse from work to get the pointer back. I guess I will need to just tuck it away somewhere. Maybe Ill just get a track ball into the arm rest or something and make it useful .


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Maybe if you just leave the wireless mouse transmitter plugged in it will think a mouse is present. 












Or you could just keep a small wireless keyboard/mouse in you glove box just in case.


----------

